# Porter Cable Cordless Drill and Saw



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

Awhile back, I was talking about buying the Ridgid 18v Li cordless drill for about $180. I waited and ran into a sale on Porter Cable 18v Nicad cordless drill and saw for a little over $100. I'm just a DIYer and part time woodworker. It's been holding up well so far. I used the saw to cut some 1/2" ply and it seemed to work well enough. I finally ran the first battery dead the other night. It only takes about 30-45 minutes to charge another up. Been using them for a month now and so far, so good.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

toddj99 said:


> Awhile back, I was talking about buying the Ridgid 18v Li cordless drill for about $180. I waited and ran into a sale on Porter Cable 18v Nicad cordless drill and saw for a little over $100. I'm just a DIYer and part time woodworker. It's been holding up well so far. I used the saw to cut some 1/2" ply and it seemed to work well enough. I finally ran the first battery dead the other night. It only takes about 30-45 minutes to charge another up. Been using them for a month now and so far, so good.



That's always good to hear. In my opinion most cordless TOOLS or about the same. However it's the batteries that make them different. Nicad or ok for home use. They just don't hold up well when used every day. I held off a long time to buy a cordless tool because of the poor battery performance with all brands out there. When they came out with the Ni Mh batteries I bought the panasonic 12 volt impact driver. The Batterires have a 3.5 amp hours which translates to many many hours of use before they need charging. I have not used a tool with the Li batteries yet, but they tell me thay hold a charge a long time as well.


----------

